# How to make chinese band sets



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

I am trying to find out how to make chinese band sets. Everything from making the pouch to tying off the tubes. I went to the search box and it tells me I have it worded wrong or not enough letters. I give up as how else do you make an inquiry? I entered, how to make chinese band sets.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Smitty made some very good tutorials about it. Actually I don't 'member exactly how it was named but I think you can easily find it on you tube or ask Smitty directly. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

try using "chinese band". I think search words must be at least 4 characters.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Putting in, chinese bands, brings up everything but how to make them. It may be in there but you will be a long time trying to find it. Still looking for Smitty


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Bestest of luck ... welome to ssf.


----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, i'm going to need it. There is also more than one Smitty. Sure glad I am retired as I have the time to look for the information.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## rubberpower (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks for the video. I saw it just after I made the thread and tried it. It worked great and the band set is a accurate as the Dankung. I used one of Flatbands pouches.


----------

